# vrt mk3 02m conversion did it sort gear teeth stripping problems??



## ade007 (Jun 12, 2007)

im thinking of converting to an 02m box due to gearbox teeth stripping problems......how is the stock 02m box holding up ?????


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: vrt mk3 02m conversion did it sort gear teeth stripping problems?? (ade007)*

nater has it and its holding up well


----------



## Dubmekanik (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: vrt mk3 02m conversion did it sort gear teeth stripping problems?? (jhayesvw)*

Only things I've personally seen break are the forks, and the open diffs. One guy had ~ 200 passes with slicks on a 420 whp car before the open diff exploded.


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: vrt mk3 02m conversion did it sort gear teeth stripping problems?? (Dubmekanik)*

420whp on an open diff. Did he enjoy spinning one wheel down the whole track?


----------



## Dubmekanik (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: vrt mk3 02m conversion did it sort gear teeth stripping problems?? (05JettaGLXVR6)*

He was in the mid 11's full interior mk4 golf.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*FV-QR*

I'm only running ~10psi but can only estimate (no dynos) power at 300WHP/Trq. 3L, 10psi, 3" turbo back, 256 cams.
I don't drag the car and try to take care of it (ie. get into gear before LAYING on it and don't do burnouts). But I do shift hard (ie. no shift fork failure) and stock clutch is holding up fair.
Take it for what it's worth. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lloyd Plumtree (Aug 13, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Far stronger then a 02A.J trans. Gears themselves are wider thus having more contact surface. The gear stacks are shorter (but there are now three of them) in lenght and the bearings look to be a bit larger. Also the bell housing is gusseted around the diff which I`m sure helps with case flex.


----------



## Dubmekanik (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Lloyd Plumtree)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lloyd Plumtree* »_Far stronger then a 02A.J trans. Gears themselves are wider thus having more contact surface. The gear stacks are shorter (but there are now three of them) in lenght and the bearings look to be a bit larger. Also the bell housing is gusseted around the diff which I`m sure helps with case flex. 

Truth http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Plus being that there are three gear set trees in contact at all times as opposed to only 2 on the 02A/J's this offers more strength as well.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Dubmekanik)*

I have been running on an O2M trans that has been running ~10-13 on a GT35 for like 2 years, with the stock clutch. Street driven not dragged but it still holds just fine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Plenty of other 24vT guys running similar setups, allmost all of us in heavier MkIV's with no problems. Some guys running quite a bit more power (not stock clutch though) with no problems.


_Modified by PhReE at 2:48 AM 10-31-2008_


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: vrt mk3 02m conversion did it sort gear teeth stripping problems?? (ade007)*

It's definitely an upgrade from an O2A. We stripped 3rd gear in one, but it was making 530+ AWHP, and made lots of torque. Only broke once, If you're going to be running it FWD only, you should be fine for more than that.


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

Getting more and more tempted go 02M. 
I've read Nater's excellent thread, but getting hold of FWD 02Ms is impossible in the UK. 
I can't find any details on what exactly you have to do with AWD 02Ms to make them FWD. 
If I could do it as easily as Nater's thread, then it would be done ages ago!


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (kevhayward)*

my biggest hangup is the custom axles.
trans=1200 or less
clutch=$300 or so
axles= ? but they wont be cheap!!!!
custom mounts= $200 or so i would think.


----------



## ade007 (Jun 12, 2007)

cheers for info looks like im hunting for an 02m box i no were there is an awd 02m but the transfer box will be in the way for my setup and has kev said no info to convert to 2wd.. ive seen a few diesel tdi 02m 6speed boxs are these still as strong ??? ive heard 1.8t 02m have shorter ratios uptop i can make my own engine mount its just sorting some drive shafts out im unsure if they are different lenghts or if flanges or cv are interchangable or even if i could use the bearing hubs of later car my last resort is i will cut and weld a pair of tube drive shafts up any insight guys cheers


----------



## ade007 (Jun 12, 2007)

anyone understand what code 02m box has the tallest gear on the ratios listed here 
http://www.turbo-conversion.co...on/54


----------



## ade007 (Jun 12, 2007)

[email protected] has a 4motion box with a 2wd diff installed looks like he has just welded a sleeve into the case for the oil seal


----------



## ade007 (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: (ade007)*

after a bit of searching the 6spd tdi 02m (drw code) box has the tallest gears a guy on the skoda forums says he gets 35 to 90mph in 2nd gear only problem is that its for a 4cylinder engine and the holes on the bell housing are 15degree tilted back and the 6cylinder have 8degree forward 
here is a pic of foffas modded 4motion bellhousing for vr6 engine and geoff roods box for a 4cylinder to see engine mount differnce 
















ideally i think i would like an 02m with the tall drw code so im not shifting every 2 seconds with a 6cylinder bellhousing fitted to it i will pop into main stealer see if they sell these separate even if they do id imagine they would be too expensive 4 me? so im back again to the 4motion box


----------



## hardhatz (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: (ade007)*

Shoot... I could trade you my 1.8 O2m for you TDI O2m except I think the shipping would be murder...
Does anybody know if you can just pop out a couple of gears to do that?
Ken
California


----------



## hotsk1llet98 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: vrt mk3 02m conversion did it sort gear teeth stripping problems?? (ade007)*

I probably did the most extreme & EXPENSIVE conversion as far as th MK3/02M conversion is concerned. I did mine the same time FOFFA did his. I started with a 4WD DQV box from an R32, converted it to 2WD, added the LSD, changed the gear ratios, new clutch, disc FW and of course the custom axles for a MK 3 conversion. By the time I got done, I spent close to $6000 USD. 
I can't tell you about reliabilty because the gearbox hasn't seen the track yet. I can tell you "shifts like butter" and cruises at 60 MPH @1950 RPM, and 70 MPH @ 2300 RPM. The car will be nicely geared for the track but accelerating onto the autobahns, freeways & highways is really funny. The shifting goes something like this: 1st gear: in it for 2 seconds, 2nd gear: in it for 2 seconds, tap on the breaks to get back to 70-75MPH and shift to 6th. In Europe it touched 3rd gear for final acceleration and passing.
The ratios I have can't be found in U.S spec 02M's. From the stateside standpoint, you're stuck with most of the short geared 02M's unless you get someone to import the ratios from Europe, pay the 1200USD for parts plus shipping, or buy the OE ones from HPA/HGP with an inflated price. Just something to think about...


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: vrt mk3 02m conversion did it sort gear teeth stripping problems?? (hotsk1llet98)*

hmm interesting............................


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: vrt mk3 02m conversion did it sort gear teeth stripping problems?? (hotsk1llet98)*

Wow I want those longer ratios...!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: vrt mk3 02m conversion did it sort gear teeth stripping problems?? (ade007)*

Hi
2nd to 6th gear fail ~550Wtq








5-6th will fail pretty fast with 4wd and 450wtq.
3-4th not so beefy 500wtq
2nd blew with ~550wtq a couple of weeks ago , no wheel hop or anything.
Just good ol TQ


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: vrt mk3 02m conversion did it sort gear teeth stripping problems?? ([email protected])*

^^ All in 4wd setups?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: vrt mk3 02m conversion did it sort gear teeth stripping problems?? (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_^^ All in 4wd setups? 

Yes, Daniel´s and Smashers 4WD
One real problem with both cars = Twin turbo setups.
Daniel got 30psi from 3500rpm on his 2.8L 24v
name any 600whp 2.8L single setup that can do that









But we are propably going to go 2 x GT3071R on it and bump power a bit and lose som low en TQ


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: vrt mk3 02m conversion did it sort gear teeth stripping problems?? ([email protected])*

Sheesh. Well, I won't be making that much power (not anytime soon hehe) so I should be OK heh.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: vrt mk3 02m conversion did it sort gear teeth stripping problems?? (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_Sheesh. Well, I won't be making that much power (not anytime soon hehe) so I should be OK heh.

dont do any full bost in 5th and 6th and you be ok up to 450wtq


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

Is this on a full weight MK4?
Slicks?
VW and their weak transmissions. I wish I didn't have to go through all the trouble of swapping a 02M. And even the 02M has its obvious limitations


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (VR6rocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6rocks* »_Is this on a full weight MK4?
Slicks?
VW and their weak transmissions. I wish I didn't have to go through all the trouble of swapping a 02M. And even the 02M has its obvious limitations









yes , both MK4 are ~full weight.
Smashers box did also have the extra HPA gears in it.
They blew just as fast as OEM 02M ....twice


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
yes , both MK4 are ~full weight.
Smashers box did also have the extra HPA gears in it.
They blew just as fast as OEM 02M ....twice
















That is why I will only see 500+whp on a dyno


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

Then it's always the case of case flexing. Theoretically, the gears can be made indestructable, but it's the damn case that can't hold anything.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (VR6rocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6rocks* »_Then it's always the case of case flexing. Theoretically, the gears can be made indestructable, but it's the damn case that can't hold anything.

Well the O2M should be better with case flex as it has three shorter stacks instead of two longer ones. I guess not good enough :/

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
dont do any full bost in 5th and 6th and you be ok up to 450wtq

Aww 5th gear's one of the fun gears!


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Until I'm AWD I'm not worrying about it. Some of you guys have some high power setups...but let's not forget that you guys are actually complaining about "VW and their weak transmissions"








Still not too shabby for a trans *rated* for much much less power.


----------



## ade007 (Jun 12, 2007)

ive just bought a mk5 r32 box starter and shafts with 12k for 250 pounds i am now looking for a flywheel and clutch not sure yet what i need is the r32 same as the 4motion ? or do i have to get an r32 flywheel and clutch?how is your dual mass holding do you recomend a single mass flywheel conversion ? ive seen a few tdi single mass flywheel conversions they have a 240mm clutch but the bolt pattern on the crank is different anyone clued up on what fits what ?


----------



## ade007 (Jun 12, 2007)

found these on ebay http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ories


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (ade007)*

I know you can use either the 2.8L 24v clutch & flywheel setup OR the R32 clutch & flywheel setup, but the clutch and flywheel must match. There was a guy with a 2.8L 24v who swapped in an r32 clutch & flywheel setup and ran it with quite nice results. (350-400whp I believe) It was darrenwest, I dont think he posts on here anymore tho.


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

I'd like to know for sure as well. I see clutches listed under the 2.8l 24v but not under the R32, and vice versa.
Another important question concerns the differential between 4motion 2.8l and R32.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (ade007)*

hi shaft ,im told the r32 has a differnert offset of the flywheel ,has this is what the company replyed when i asked regards a clutch and flywheel set up,,
If your engine is a AAA then it has 10 holes on the crankshaft flange
for sure (all vw 4 cyl have 6, and VR6 are 10).
Also there are two flywheels for the 02M 24v vr6. one was made for the
3.2 R32 4motion and MK1 TT Q with same 3.2 VR6 as the R32. the U.S.
Market never got the 2.8 in 4motion. so in our market the 3.2
flywheels have a different step height than the 2.8 24V vr6 ones and
the 1.8T 4motion ones for that matter. 2.8 24V vr6 ones and the 1.8T
Q in TT MK1 use the same step height ( just the amount of bolt holes
are either 6 or 10). the 3.2 flywheel seems unique to that engine
size.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

So I guess if I were to transplant my BDF 24v VR6 motor, my only option is to throw it into a MK1 Audi TT Quattro correct?


----------

